# Installation de périphérique sur Mac ?



## Anselandre (17 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous 

Petite question d'un récent switcher (qui attend sagement sa machine ^^)
Lors de l'installation d'un périphérique en usb (exemple une imprimante), est-ce la même procédure que sur PC ? A savoir d'abord installer les drivers, et seulement ensuite connecter l'imprimante ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Arlequin (17 Juin 2009)

Anselandre a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Petite question d'un récent switcher (qui attend sagement sa machine ^^)
> Lors de l'installation d'un périphérique en usb (exemple une imprimante), est-ce la même procédure que sur PC ? A savoir d'abord installer les drivers, et seulement ensuite connecter l'imprimante ?
> ...



De manière générale, c'est beaucoup plus simple

Ne pas s'attendre à voir débouler le sablier, et la fouletitude de fenêtres d'installation, avec les messages d'avertissement en cas de non vérification du machin bidule non signé numériquement, j'en passe et des meilleurs 

Et dans tous les cas, commencer par lire le manuel du périphérique ! et vérifier de ce fait la compatibilité mac

Mac Os contient déjà pas mal de drivers, ce qui le rend nettement plus plug and play que windows. 

Il suffit pour s'en assurer de lire le manuel d'installation: très souvent il y a 85 pages pour windows et à peine qques lignes pour MacOs (du genre: déballer, brancher, c'est prêt)


----------



## fau6il (17 Juin 2009)

Anselandre a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Petite question d'un récent switcher (qui attend sagement sa machine ^^)
> Lors de l'installation d'un périphérique en usb (exemple une imprimante), est-ce la même procédure que sur PC ? A savoir d'abord installer les drivers, et seulement ensuite connecter l'imprimante ?
> ...



_En effet, par exemple, lors de l'installation de l'Epson Perfection, il est recommandé d'installer le driver avant de connecter le scan. en USB._


----------



## Arlequin (17 Juin 2009)

fau6il a dit:


> _En effet, par exemple, lors de l'installation de l'Epson Perfection, il est recommandé d'installer le driver avant de connecter le scan. en USB._



tu peux pas écrire encore plus petit ?


----------



## twinworld (18 Juin 2009)

Anselandre a dit:


> (exemple une imprimante)


pour le moment avec tous mes macs durant ces dernières années, j'ai simplement connecté l'imprimante à mon ordi, cherchez le modèle d'imprimante dans la liste des imprimantes - lorsqu'on fait "ajouter une imprimante" -, et ça fonctionnait.


----------



## Anselandre (19 Juin 2009)

Donc sans installer le driver fourni dans la boite. Par contre derrière pour les logiciels spécifiques (scan, etc.), tu es bien obligé de te servir de la galette non ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2009)

Sauf pour les périphériques déjà pris en charge car les pilotes sont inclus dans Mac OS X, le mieux est de les télécharger sur le site du fabricant (plutôt que d'installer à partir du CD).

Ensuite, il suffit de suivre les indications. Mais ça n'a rien de compliqué.


----------



## twinworld (19 Juin 2009)

je sais plus si ça m'est déjà arrivé une fois de devoir installer un driver. C'est possible pour un scanner Epson. Mais, si je l'ai fait (c'était il y a longtemps), je suis allé sur le site d'Epson et j'ai téléchargé ce qu'il me fallait.


----------

